# Re-pieces pt. 2 / a bit of movie music



## re-peat (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's a short fragment of a score I'm currently working on. It's not quite finished yet, but this bit is close. The music will go under a 'chase scene'. Not a big action chase, but rather a little joyful, adventurous chase, featuring a young boy (Tom) and his dog (Oscar).

http://users.pandora.be/re-peat/ReFragment_01.mp3 (&quot;Tom&amp;Oscar&quot; / cue01)

Hope you'll enjoy this. And thanks for any remarks.

_


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 14, 2005)

Ey mate,

This sounds pretty good!  I like the orchestration and the melodic fragments. Nice production as well.

It sounds adventurous indeed. Reminds me abit of the metal music of Spastic Ink which use some of the same techniques and hamormic/melodic elements. Great job!

Cheers,


----------



## PaulR (Oct 14, 2005)

Old school - great use of the orchestration.

That's tremendous writing Piet.

Well done.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 14, 2005)

Great composition Piet!

Nice choices of orchestration too.


----------



## nadeama (Oct 15, 2005)

Great work Piet! Quirky and original, I really like it.

What libraries did you use?


----------



## re-peat (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey, thanks everybody!

Actually, Martin, I couldn't have done this quite like it turned to sound without _your_ invaluable help, as both the harp and the triangle come from Donnie's libraries. The harp in particular is a very significant presence here.
The strings were nearly all done with the SonicImplants. The trombones are EWQLSO Gold. The woodwinds come from the Horizon Woodwind Ensembles, save for the solo clarinet which was done with Synful. Percussion is mostly TrueStrike and Toontrack's 'Percussionist' (from DFH). The 2 guitars were done with MusicLab's 'RealGuitar' and the piano is the GEM Promega3.

_


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 15, 2005)

re-peat said:


> Hey, thanks everybody!
> 
> Actually, Martin, I couldn't have done this quite like it turned to sound without _your_ invaluable help, as both the harp and the triangle come from Donnie's libraries


Hi Piet,

Fun playful little piece! 

But where did you find the triangle? I can't find a triangle in any of my DC Studios Libraries.....puzzled. :?


----------



## re-peat (Oct 15, 2005)

Gregory,

I've had a look and you're right: that triangle isn't from DC's 'Orchestral Percussion'. It's vintage Donnie though: it comes from his London Percussion set. Hence my confusion.

Glad you enjoyed the music! Thanks.

_


----------



## Alex W (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi

This sounds awesome. Very nice work, I love the variety and movement, has a realistic, raw edge. How long did it take you to put it together?


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 16, 2005)

Fantastic! Loved it.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 16, 2005)

Interesting stuff Piet! Nice concept and writing - great changes and great job!


----------



## re-peat (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you all very much.

Alex, it took me about 3 or 4 days, I guess. Difficult to say, as I tend to work on various bits and pieces from one hour to the next.

_


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool piece...nice space and very interesting writng. Nice use of different instrument combinations.


----------



## MCS (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, this is really creative!

cool!

best,
Michael


----------



## groove (Oct 19, 2005)

this is great ! love it all the way  

a lot of ideas, wish i could write something like this creative !


----------



## xylophonetic (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll just have to repeat what other said. Sounds great! Almost live. How long did it take you to mix and master this?

Btw, where are you from? I can see that you hosted on Telenet. I'm from Antwerp.


cheers,

Thomas


----------



## re-peat (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey, thanks again everybody. Much appreciated!

Thomas, I took me a few hours to mix this. I work with Logic 7.1. Plug-ins inserted on the MasterOutput are: (1) Sonalksis CQ1 (2) TriTone's HydraTone and (3) UAD-1 'Precision Limiter'.
For reverb, I used two instances of SpaceDesigner and TC's absolutely amazing VSS3.
All the pannings were done with Logic's 'DirMixer' plug-in, instead of the channel's panpots, somehow that seems to make a difference.
By the way, I live in Gent.

_


----------

